# Classical music way ahead of it's time



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay any composer modern classic composer into the futurism movement (avant-garde)
made music that sound 50 years ahead it time(hypotetical but..) It seem these classical composer exist, let says we are in 2015 and some dude made music so bold so avant it sound 2050.

He create a paradox, his music still actual year's to come. This factor always fascinated me.
Ever heard some classical composer and you were like what the hell i travel 50 years into the
future.I had this feeling so far whit some modernists, a back to the future experience.

What is the uttermost futurist classical composers that made music not of it's time or our time..
meaning we are not ready yet for sutch music, classical composer that are living paradox
there music should not exist,you know ?

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope it's not Richard Clayderman.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Luigi Russolo was 100 years a head of his time, naxos please re-issue cds of Luigi russolo works... please


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

"Ahead of his (or her) time" usually only works looking back, as you just did with Russolo. And it's not so much a statement of fact (which is how you get paradoxical) as it is a claim, applied retroactively, for the progressiveness of this or that person. If you're into that kind of thing.

Actually, Russolo was right there, in his time, doing some stuff no one had ever done before, but that's what artists often do, in their time. The true phenomenon, no paradox, is that some of the observers of current art are 50, 60, 100 years behind their own time.

We see this illustrated every day in the difficulties so many still have with the music of Schoenberg, in the continual exhibits of surprise that anyone could possibly find beauty in that chaotic, atonal crap, in the almost complete lack of knowledge or experience with music that's happening right now, which is quite, quite different from anything Schoenberg did 70, 80, a 100 years ago.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

It's really only possible to attribute the "ahead of its time" label retrospectively (yeah, I'm into that kind of thing. For fun.). Beethoven wrote some things were almost "prophetic". For example, much of the late quartets and piano sonatas were extremely forward-looking, but two especially stand out: The _32nd Piano Sonata_ and the _Grosse Fuge_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the music of 2050 will be for the enhanced young folks who can hear above the 40k Hertz range and the compositions will read our emotions and adjust themselves accordingly and not necessarily be physically heard but the experience of having heard them will be downloaded into our recent memories. Hence it is not yet technologically possible to be ahead of our time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In the year 2525, if man is still alive...
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lie
Everything you think, do and say
Is in the pill you took today

--Zager And Evans


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

some guy said:


> Actually, Russolo was right there, in his time, doing some stuff no one had ever done before, but that's what artists often do, in their time. The true phenomenon, no paradox, is that some of the observers of current art are 50, 60, 100 years behind their own time.


I think this is much closer to how things are. "Ahead of it's time" is more to do with sentimentalizing something than expressing some logical train of thought. And it is most often the case when people aren't fully aware of what's happening right under their nose, or they're simply enraptured by their own enjoyment and aren't concerned about making sense. I've been there.

But hey... as long as the enjoyment is there, say what you want ~ Ahead, Behind, Upward, Downward, Wayward ~ There's not much collateral in fluffy opinions. No worries.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> ...and not necessarily be physically heard but the experience of having heard them will be downloaded into our recent memories. Hence it is not yet technologically possible to be ahead of our time.


Yeah, so why waste your day listening to that Bruckner Symphony when you can download the memory of listening to it instantaneously? Makes sense. Was it Phillip K. Dick who wrote a novel based on that concept? And wasn't it made into an Arnold Schwarzenegger movie?

OK, Dick's was a short story, _We Can Remember It for You Wholesale._ The movie was _Total Recall._


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stockhausen's LICHT sounds pretty ahead of the curve to me in fact. Pretty much like it appeared from a science fiction movie.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

When I read the thread title my first thought was for two works: _Grosse Fuge _and _Pictures at an Exhibition_.
The former was already mentioned by DiesIrae, the latter could have been written at least 40-50 years later imo.
Not a case that it was orchestrated/arranged so many times in the 20th century.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> What is the uttermost futurist classical composers that made music not of it's time or our time


J.S. Bach


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I doubt there can be such a thing as music that's literally ahead of its time, unless the composer got lucky, and of course that only works in hindsight anyway.

Plenty of composers write music _of_ their time, and a few write music that _changes_ the time - that's the avant-garde. To be truly _ahead_ of your time, first of all you have to write music that's _not of your time at all_. But if a bunch of people start copying you straight away, that just makes you avant-garde. And if nobody takes up your idea, then your music will disappear into history - and you'll only be noticed and called "ahead of your time" if someone subsequently comes up with the same idea and it becomes successful this time round. If no one adopts your amazing idea, you're just some eccentric nonentity.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Carlo Gesualdo hasn't been mentioned hmmm. I'll mention *Carlo Gesualdo* who was not restricted to writing music with limitations enforced onto him by an employer like the church or an aristocrat. He was an aristocrat, so basically he could do what he liked with harmony and got away with it! That kind of composer, one who wasn't a servant and one who strived to be harmonically innovative, was pretty much unseen again until the 19th century. This is the closest example I can think of which shows a composer who probably is less 'of his time' than his contemporaries and did things which became more common centuries later.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what the original query means, but I will say J.S. Bach because for me, he is the answer to everything musical.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yet in his own time Bach was considered rather conservative, was he not?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> Yet in his own time Bach was considered rather conservative, was he not?


He was indeed and he even wrote a cantata about it! (Well, not specifically about himself of course). He was considered conservative because he held on to the older polyphonic style of composing rather than embrace the newer styles of more homophonic writing that ended up evolving into the classical period.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Weston said:


> Yet in his own time Bach was considered rather conservative, was he not?


that's the irony of it... one has to be conservative to be ahead of times and go down into eternity.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

sharik said:


> that's the irony of it... one has to be conservative to be ahead of times and go down into eternity.


Uh, Beethoven, Wagner, Debussy, Berlioz, Scriabin, Stravinsky etc...?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruckner's 9th symphony , which was left unfinished but not nearly as unfinished as previously believed , is a pretty amazing work for a composer born in 1824 , when Schubert and Beethoven were still alive . It anticipates Schoenberg and other 20th century composers to a remarkable degree 
in its daring harmonies , which would probably have given Brahms heart failure if he ever heard it !


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Was Bruckner's Ninth more daring than Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_ written roughly 40 years prior? Genuine question. I never really bothered thinking about whether Bruckner was "conservative" or "progressive". Now I'm curious! Help.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

So metal!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

TwoPhotons said:


> So metal!







_Total_ metal.

Vivaldi would be proud of his Metallican progeny.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: What about the time zone factor? New Zealand is many time zones away from Florida. Complicates it a bit.

Given a forward thinking composer from each place. Who's ahead?


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Scriabin was doing light shows more than 50 years before Pink Floyd were.


----------

